# Canada-meine schönsten Bilder



## Canadian87 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

früher wurde mir einmal gesagt das ich doch einmal ein paar Bilder von meiner Heimat Canada hier reinstellen soll. 

Zwischen meinen Examen habe ich gerade ein paar freie Minuten gefunden um diesen Wunsch zu erfüllen.

Ich berichte zwar nur stichpunktartig, aber dennoch werden manche von euch wahrscheinlich vor Neid erblassen... 

Dies ist nur ein Teil meiner Bildersammlung. Alle Fänge stammen von 2006.

Dickes Petri nach Deutschland

Liebe Grüsse,

Canadian
















Grösster Barsch, Frühjahr 2006: 51cm







2 Regenbogenforellen





Dieses Jahr war richtig schlecht zum Lachsangeln. Zum Glück habe ich dann doch noch ein paar erwischt...







Hundslachs





Hungrige Bären gibt es überall...






Mein erster Meter im Jahr 2006(Januar): Lingcod






Flusskrebs






So dicht stehen Lachse manchmal wenn sie die Flüsse hochkommen






Ein weiterer Lingcod, richtig furchteinflössend das Gebiss.










Mein erster Fisch mit BLAUEM Fleisch!!!





weiterer Lingcod




Einer meiner ersten Haie. Diese hier hat mir gleich die Fingerkuppe abgebissen... War schmerzhaft aber ich habs überlebt (der Fisch leider nicht, wurde frustgegessen und war lecker!!!)





Ein Adler


----------



## Steinadler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

hi canadian87, 
tolle bilder würde am liebsten mit dir tauschen. wenn ich fragen darf wo angelst du genau also, welcher teil des landes ist das hier auf deinen bildern


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

sehen supi aus !!! #6
könnte man in der Tat etwas neidisch werden ..... 

aaaaaber --- viel zu klein !!! :m


----------



## hecht 1 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Boah echt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper bilder!!!:k:k:k

Ich will acuh.......:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Dazu kann man nur eines sagen:
:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## wallek (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Jo echt beeindruckend!!!!

Würde auch gern mit dir Tauschen!

Viel spass noch und dickes Petrie!


----------



## ThomasL (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

super Bilder#6 

der Lingcod fehlt auch noch in meiner Fangliste


----------



## Canadian87 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

@Steinadler

Ich lebe in BC auf Vancouver Island. Angeln tu ich hauptsaechlich dort und um Vancouver herum.

Liebe Gruesse


----------



## Mefotom (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Hallo Canadian,

tolle Bilder, tolle Fische#6 . 


Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Hadley (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*


*          Hallo Canadian87 !*

* Wunderschöne Bilder ! #6*

* Gruß Hadley !   #h *


----------



## Justhon (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Super Fische und dickes Petri!
Hast nich Angst vor den Bären? Wer weiß, vielleicht war der tote Lachs auf dem Foto kein Lachs sondern ein ehemaliger Anglerkollege#y:#2:


----------



## mauriangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

SUper Bilder bin echt sprachlos :m :m :m :m


----------



## Canadian87 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



Justhon schrieb:


> Super Fische und dickes Petri!
> Hast nich Angst vor den Bären? Wer weiß, vielleicht war der tote Lachs auf dem Foto kein Lachs sondern ein ehemaliger Anglerkollege#y:#2:




Ne, ich habe weniger Angst vor den Bären... weil die sind weniger angriffslusitg als die Pumas...Vor den Pumas habe ich allerdings einen heiden Respekt. Letztens bin ich mit der Freundin bei totaler Dunkelheit die 20min vom See durch den Wald zum Auto gelaufen. In der Hand hatte ich eine Taschenlampe und ein grosses Angelmesser. Wir hatten ein paar Forellen im Rucksack und ich denke das dies einen Puma angelockt haben muss. Auf jeden Fall hat es auf einmal neben mir gefaucht und ich hab sofort die Funzel auf das "Objekt" gehalten. Ein Puma, vllt 4m neben uns. Ich hab mir beinahe die "Hosen befeuchtet" bei dem Anblick.
 Wir beide haben aber Gott sei Dank nicht überreagiert und sind langsam weitergelaufen, die Lampe immer auf den Puma gerichtet, Messer in der Hand und die Angeln in der anderen, falls der Puma attackiert hätte. Hat er aber glücklicherweise nicht... 

Dies war mein 2. Puma Erlebnis an diesem See und ich werde dort nachts auf keinen Fall mehr hingehen!!

PS: Normalerweise hauen Bären und Pumas bei dem kleinsten menschlichen Geräusch ab.


----------



## Canadian87 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Noch ein paar Bilder:

Ein "friedlicher" Schwarzbär




















2 leckere Krabben









































Prawns









































































































Lingcod (mein Lieblingsfisch)





















meine 38 Pfund Kanone von letztem Jahr... mein grösster Lachs dieses Jahr hatte nur schlappe 20 Pfund ...





















Lg, Canadian


----------



## Justhon (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



Canadian87 schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe weniger Angst vor den Bären... weil die sind weniger angriffslusitg als die Pumas...Vor den Pumas habe ich allerdings einen heiden Respekt. Letztens bin ich mit der Freundin bei totaler Dunkelheit die 20min vom See durch den Wald zum Auto gelaufen. In der Hand hatte ich eine Taschenlampe und ein grosses Angelmesser. Wir hatten ein paar Forellen im Rucksack und ich denke das dies einen Puma angelockt haben muss. Auf jeden Fall hat es auf einmal neben mir gefaucht und ich hab sofort die Funzel auf das "Objekt" gehalten. Ein Puma, vllt 4m neben uns. Ich hab mir beinahe die "Hosen befeuchtet" bei dem Anblick.
> Wir beide haben aber Gott sei Dank nicht überreagiert und sind langsam weitergelaufen, die Lampe immer auf den Puma gerichtet, Messer in der Hand und die Angeln in der anderen, falls der Puma attackiert hätte. Hat er aber glücklicherweise nicht...
> 
> Dies war mein 2. Puma Erlebnis an diesem See und ich werde dort nachts auf keinen Fall mehr hingehen!!
> ...



Naja  wollte da nicht in deiner Haut stecken :q du sagtest das wär dein 2.Puma-Erlebnis, was war denn dein erstes?


----------



## Steinadler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

@Canadian87,
thx für die info wenn ich mal zum studieren rüber komm besuch die fische. bestell ihnen bis dann nen schönen gruß die sollen noch wachsen bis ich da bin ^^


----------



## Canadian87 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Haha, ich werds ausrichten. Manchmal kommt man ganz unabsichtlich mit "extremen Fischmonstern" in Kontakt.... V.a. beim Meerangeln passiert es recht häufig das ein Seehund, Seelöwe oder gar Killerwal hochkommt und den müde gedrillten Fisch (Lachs) wegschnappt. Ist total ärgerlich, v.a. wenn das Viech dann noch am Haken hängt und innerhalb von 5 Sekunden 300m Schnur von der Rolle reisst und dann die Schnur mit allem Tackel weg ist...
Ich spreche übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung^^


----------



## Steinadler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

schlimm sowas hat man grad nen tollen fisch und dann ist er weg und der ganze rest gleich mit . ist dir schonmal so etw passiert ? und wenn was hat man dann für ein gefühl (bestimmt nicht gut) wie ist eigentlich der lachsbestand in deiner gegend mb.


----------



## Justhon (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Wahaha ich kann die zweite Ladung Bilder nicht sehen:c:c
Also Canadian87, mehr Bilder


----------



## Canadian87 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Ja klar ist mir das schon passiert... Bei Freunden ist nur der 5m grosser Seelöwe gekommen und hat am Boot gerüttelt, bei mir war es gleich ein Killerwal der den Lachs wollte...^^

Als ich das Viech an der Angel hatte bin ich fast über Board gegangen... ^^

Der Lachsbestand wird jedes Jahr schlechter, dieses Jahr war das schlechteste seit 20 Jahren... Auch hier gehts naturmässig rapide bergab...


----------



## Canadian87 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

@Steinadler:

zum Lachsbestand: letztes Jahr habe ich über 80 Lachse gefangen. Dieses Jahr maximal 20, es wurde allerdings generell seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schlecht gefangen. Das Flussangeln war sogar an den meisten Flüssen VERBOTEN, weil nur sehr wenige Lachse hochkamen und man denen die Chance zum Laichen geben muss. Sonst gibts nämlich in 4 Jahren keinen einzigen Lachs mehr....





















So, hier gibts noch ein Bild. Das ist das beste Walbild auf der Welt, oder nicht??

Lg, Canadian


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Schöne Bilder! Leider seh ich die zweite Serie nicht!!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

...ich seh leider auch nur die erste Bildserie...
...poste sie doch nochmal....
...danke...


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Leider seh ich die zweite Serie nicht!!!!


da muss ich dir in beiden aussagen recht geben! sehr schöne bilder#6 :k  nur leider seh ich die 2. serie auch nicht


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Ich will auch mehr sehen...
Kann leider nur die ersten Bilder sehen...


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Was soll Canadian denn machen? Da ich die 2. Serie im Gegensatz zu euch sehe, muß doch an euren Einstellungen irgend was nicht stimmen. Vlt. mal Franzl darauf hinweisen, damit er evtl. Tipps geben kann.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Den Beitrag von Canadien zitieren, die Grafikadresse kopieren und in nen neuen Browser einfügen - feddisch!

@ Canadien: Es reicht wenn Du die Bilder als  einbindest - mit der [URL] lässt sie sich bei manchen nicht mehr darstellen! :(

Hier das Walbild (ich bin einfach mal so frei): 

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6435/2935/1600/CIMG1066.jpg


EDIT: Interessante Geschicht das. Kein Plan wieso die Bilder nicht dauerhaft dargestellt werden - kann nur an der Quelle liegen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Hallo Canadian,
wo fischst du denn, dass du so frustriert bist? Ich kann deine Beobachtungen eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen - und die offiziellen Aufstiegszahlen sprechen auch eine andere Sprache. Die Angelei in der Ecke, die ich kenne ( also die Fraserregion ) war in diesem Jahr bis etwa Mitte September fantastisch, dann schlug ein Jahrhundertniedrigwasser zu und die Fischerei war bis Mitte Oktober auf King und Coho schwach. Wer wollte, konnte allerdings 50 Hundlachse pro Tag drillen. Ist auch nicht schlecht. Der Hundslachs ist als Speisefisch besser als sein Ruf und 100x besser als jeder norwegische Netzkäfig-Salmo.
Dazu kam dann eine sehr schöne späte Saison, die was den Stör anbetrifft naoch bis Anfang Dezember ausgezeichnet lief. Mir sind allein aus diesem Herbst zwei große Störe bekannt, die über 11 Fuß lang waren...

Mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich auch noch ein paar pics...


----------



## muchti (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

*moin canadian,*

*wie siehts in der gegend bei dir denn mit heilbutt aus...*


----------



## sunny (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Ich kann die 2. Staffel auch nicht sehen, auch nicht bei dir Foolishfarmer #c .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich kann die 2. Staffel auch nicht sehen, auch nicht bei dir Foolishfarmer #c .



Scheint ein interessanter Server zu sein... |kopfkrat 

Vorhin wurden sie angezeigt, nun wieder nicht mehr. Liegt def. nicht an den Einstellungen oder am Board hier. Mehr kann ich von hier auch nicht machen, außer den Tipp von vorhin:

Zitieren, kopieren, einfügen! #c


----------



## sunny (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich ganz froh  . Die ersten Bilder #6  haben mir schon das Fernweh in die Augen getrieben.


----------



## Steinadler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*

@canadian87,
schade mit den lachsen hoffe der bestand erholt sich wieder mit welcher methode angelst du denn überhaupt auf die?


----------



## Canadian87 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Canadian,
> wo fischst du denn, dass du so frustriert bist? Ich kann deine Beobachtungen eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen - und die offiziellen Aufstiegszahlen sprechen auch eine andere Sprache. Die Angelei in der Ecke, die ich kenne ( also die Fraserregion ) war in diesem Jahr bis etwa Mitte September fantastisch, dann schlug ein Jahrhundertniedrigwasser zu und die Fischerei war bis Mitte Oktober auf King und Coho schwach. Wer wollte, konnte allerdings 50 Hundlachse pro Tag drillen. Ist auch nicht schlecht. Der Hundslachs ist als Speisefisch besser als sein Ruf und 100x besser als jeder norwegische Netzkäfig-Salmo.
> Dazu kam dann eine sehr schöne späte Saison, die was den Stör anbetrifft naoch bis Anfang Dezember ausgezeichnet lief. Mir sind allein aus diesem Herbst zwei große Störe bekannt, die über 11 Fuß lang waren...
> 
> Mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich auch noch ein paar pics...




Ich angle Lachs nur im Süden Vancouver Island's. Hier waren die Aufstiegszahlen die niedrgisten seit über 20 Jahren. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, in DEINER REGION, gibt es massig Springs (Königslachse), zumindest im Fluss. 

Hundslachse gibt es immer, weil für die kein Marktwert besteht. HUndslachse waren auch die einzigen Lachse die ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe und ich gebe dir Recht, die schmecken super lecker, allerdings sind sie hier bei den Einheimischen verpöhnt und ein Abfallfisch.


----------



## Canadian87 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Canada-meine schönsten Bilder*



muchti schrieb:


> *moin canadian,*
> 
> *wie siehts in der gegend bei dir denn mit heilbutt aus...*



Heilbutt gibt es ein paar, aber nicht viele. Der grösste von dem ich dieses Jahr gehört habe, war 197 Pfund...
 Bisher war es mir immer vergönnt einen Heilbutt zu fangen, aber nächstes Jahr hoffe ich das ich mit jemandem rausfahren kann....


----------

